# Picked this up yesterday.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It is a RAS47, by Century Arms. It shoots very well, and was one of the most accurate AK's I have shot....trigger is really good as well.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweet........


----------



## Hlan1209 (Mar 24, 2017)

Look very clean


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

"OMG, OMG, OMG... an assault rifle! We must band them."

[/sarcasm]


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SouthernBoy said:


> "OMG, OMG, OMG... an assault rifle! We must band them."
> 
> [/sarcasm]


Of course it's not an "assault rifle" at all. But the truly sad thing is that even gun people, mostly somewhat new to the world of firearms, do call this rifle an "assault rifle". All that does in play into the hands of the anti's.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, it hasn't assaulted anyone that I know of.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Actually true assault rifles are totally black.
This one has friendly wooden highlights.
As long as that is just a 10 round clip, it is a non assault rifle.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope you will post a short review of this after you have had it a while and shot it some. There are a ton of videos on Century Arms in general and the RAS47 in particular, many negative but some quite positive. I have looked at getting one of these myself and do not know which camp to put my trust in.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

AZdave said:


> Actually true assault rifles are totally black.
> This one has friendly wooden highlights.
> As long as that is just a 10 round clip, it is a non assault rifle.


Whether or not it is black has nothing to do with the definition of an assault rifle. For sure some are but some aren't, too. In short, an assault rifle is a shoulder weapon of light to medium power which is capable of selective rates of fire. Think the German Stugmgewehr, the Russian AK-47, and the American M-16. These are all real assault rifles. None of them use clips and all are also capable of using higher capacity magazines, which are normally shipped with these rifles.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> Whether or not it is black has nothing to do with the definition of an assault rifle. For sure some are but some aren't, too. In short, an assault rifle is a shoulder weapon of light to medium power which is capable of selective rates of fire. Think the German Stugmgewehr, the Russian AK-47, and the American M-16. These are all real assault rifles. None of them use clips and all are also capable of using higher capacity magazines, which are normally shipped with these rifles.


What you say is true. But I was going with the congressional definition. If it looks scary then it is an assault rifle.
How can anything that has the wood from a christmas tree be scary?
:anim_lol:


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

AZdave said:


> What you say is true. But I was going with the congressional definition. If it looks scary then it is an assault rifle.
> How can anything that has the wood from a christmas tree be scary?
> :anim_lol:


So if I paint my AR red and green, put reindeer antlers on it, and hang a few ornaments from it they won't come to take it away?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

pblanc said:


> So if I paint my AR red and green, put reindeer antlers on it, and hang a few ornaments from it they won't come to take it away?


Maybe in a rifle stand or rack. And only the dumb ones will try. Oh forget it I said congressional. You better lock it up.
:mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a M&P 15-22 assault rifle.:mrgreen:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

AZdave said:


> What you say is true. But I was going with the congressional definition. If it looks scary then it is an assault rifle.
> How can anything that has the wood from a christmas tree be scary?
> :anim_lol:


Oh, I see. My apologies for not catching your political satire... with which I agree. The term "assault rifle", or its brother "assault weapon", was attached to semi-automatic rifles in 1989 by Josh Sugarmann after the Stockton, CA school yard shooting. He rightly believed that if that term was picked up and used by the press and others, it would paint that whole genre of firearms in a very negative light and lead to bans... which it did in 1994.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheReaper said:


> I have a M&P 15-22 assault rifle.:mrgreen:


As do I.


----------

